# HAMAS official assassinated in Abu Dubai



## Retired AF Guy (29 Jan 2010)

Apparently a senior HAMAS official got his butt smacked a few days ago in Dubai.   From the Times Online edition (reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions (§29) of the Copyright Act): 



> Hamas accuses Israel of assassinating exiled chief Mahmoud al-Mabhouh
> 
> The Palestinian Islamist movement Hamas today accused Israel of assassinating one of its military chiefs in Dubai, a man who helped to found the group’s armed wing and who was behind the kidnap and killing of two Israeli soldiers in the first intifada 21 years ago.
> 
> ...


 *My Emphasis.*

"[k]illed by an electrical appliance that was held to his head..." ??? I've read a lot of stories over the years about various assassinations (fictional and non-fictional) and I can't think of any electrical appliance that you could 'apply' to someones head to kill them by electrocution! Heck, if you can get that close just whack them. I'm sure that if Ziva  got that close she could have knocked him off blindfolded and one arm tied behind her back!

The alleged hit took place either the 19th or 20th of Jan and the authorities are only now reporting the killing. Apparently the reason for the delay is so that the authorities could track down those responsible and bring them to justice . However, if, as they say, MOSSAD was responsible, the agents would have used false passports and once the deed was done they would have high-tailed it out there as fast as possible and are probably now sitting in some safehouse on the beaches near Tel Aviv sucking a few cold Maccabee's and enjoying themselves.  Lets face it, if was a professional hit team, and you haven't caught them in a week and a half, it unlikely you will.


----------



## CougarKing (29 Jan 2010)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> I'm sure that if Ziva  got that close she could have knocked him off blindfolded and one arm tied behind her back!



Down boy.   ;D

You have been watching wayyyy too much NCIS.

Maybe you should think of the guy below instead the next time you think of a Mossad agent:


----------



## Sprinting Thistle (29 Jan 2010)

Corruption is apparent within the Emirati construction industry.  Perhaps it was just a case of bad wiring due to cheap products and shoddy contractors?  Trying to tune the TV to Wheel of Fortune and had a shocking experience?


----------



## Spanky (29 Jan 2010)

You can never get too much Ziva!  As for Hamas terrorist who died as he lived?  :nana:


----------



## Retired AF Guy (15 Feb 2010)

Appears the Dubai police have finally released info, including pictures and names, of the alleged assassins of HAMAS official Mahmoud al-Mabhouh. Latest update here:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/02/15/mahmoud-al-mabhouh-murder_n_462812.html

Apparently it wasn't Mossad after all - it was a bunch Brits, a couple of Irishmen (and one Irish women), a couple of Frenchmen, and a token German. That's if the passports are 
for real.  ;D


----------



## old medic (19 Oct 2010)

Canadians nab assassination suspect: Dubai police
CTV.ca News Staff
Date: Tuesday Oct. 19, 2010 11:02 AM ET
http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/TopStories/20101019/almabhouh-suspect-reported-arrest-canda-101019/



> A suspect in the high-profile killing of a Hamas commander at a Dubai hotel has been arrested in Canada, the city-state's police chief says.
> 
> Lt. Gen. Dahi Khalfan Tamim told several news organizations the arrest is being kept quiet by Canada and Dubai was told not to go public with the information.
> 
> ...


----------

